# New Alfa Spider



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Beauty

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... tanta.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG that is doing everything for me, can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do they paint them red so the rust isn't obvious ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the roof and number plates optional extras?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gunneredw1 said:


> Beauty
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... tanta.html


My God, that is stunning...   

Love the way those rear light clusters sit on the edge like that. Absolutely beautiful tongue hanger 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 
[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Absolutely stunning.


----------



## djtex (May 6, 2007)

This was unveiled at Geneva last month to celebrate Alfa's centenary, from what I heard there are no plans for production. Shame as it is beautiful. I always take what Auto Express have to say with a very large of pinch of salt.


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not due for at least another two years...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

heathstimpson said:


> It's not due for at least another two years...


i hope so, that may be my next car, stunning [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks good!!

Would be interesting to see if it makes production and what it will look like if it does.

I've read that alfa need to make there new run of car a success or it could be curtains for them. On appearance alone i'd say they are on target.

What they have struggled with is build quality and handling. It would be interesting to see how they have addressed those issues.

I saw a head line in Auto car suggesting that they intend to bring back RWD. I hope they make a success of it. more RWD options the better.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gorgeous :-*

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

As much as I love my TT it has to be said that nobody builds cars as beautiful as Alfa Romeo. That is just absolutely gorgeous!

Will it go into production? I hope so, and I'm going to start saving up, just in case it does.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm tempted by the Brera, but it seems under powered and not so good on the CO2. The S sounds good, but I enjoy my quattro


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks sweet. 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

If it looks like that when it goes on sale......Which most of the time they change. All I can say is hello Alfa so long TT! I love the look of that.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

that looks amazing if they can get the reliability even half as good as the TT I would defo consider


----------

